# This is Halloween 2016



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

>Cell phone video of this years show.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am a huge NBC fan and I think you did us proud. WOW!!! So much thought and detail in each part of the song and performance. I absolutely love it. I applaud you! Very, very, well done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice NBC haunt!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All your hard work paid off, fun NBC set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The crusty announcer at the end of the scene cracked me up

Nice finale with Jack rising up in all his demented Christmasy glory:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW so much work in that - well done. LOVED the ending!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, WoW!!! I loved it!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks all for the praise. Yes Roxy, that was me.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Truly breathtaking. I am in awe. Bravo!!!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish I had your skills! Looks like something from Disney World!


----------



## carlcooper (Jan 12, 2017)

Wonderful.


----------

